# قصه صينيه حزينه جدا مؤثره



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2015)

*قصه صينيه حزينه جدا مؤثره 
لدرجه اني مش عارف منها اي حاجه﻿*



​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (12 فبراير 2015)

بجد ئصة حزينه جدا وخصوصا لما ئال  .. خلص ما بدي احكي شوو ئال بخاف علييكم تتدايئوو وتبكوو هههههههههههههه يسلموو


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 فبراير 2015)

*很悲傷的故事
很哭泣
哈哈哈​*


----------

